# Video of Saddam's Execution



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2006)

******************************************************

*WARNING - CONTAINS GRAPHIC IMAGES SO USE AT YOUR OWN RISK*

******************************************************


The dude holding the camera is very shaky and it's hard to tell whether he was hanging or laying down at the end of the video so see for yourself ..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7532034279766935521


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2006)

I carefully viewed each second of the film and i was able to pause it with the camera light flashing to get this image


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

You should give a warning in the title if you're going to post shit like that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2006)

This one too


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You should give a warning in the title if you're going to post shit like that.



Should i delete it then?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

Ohhhwwwwwww ... thaaaaat'll leave a mark.

Now for the big question ... if he didn't attack us and he _has _been off'd then why is that other guy who _*IS*_ alleged to have attacked us sitting somewhere watching this same video?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Should i delete it then?


It would be respectful to the other members.  Or at least put a warning in the title. Not everyone wants to see that.

I dropped in to read _about_ the video (who made it, who put it up on the web, etc), not to _see_ it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhwwwwwww ... thaaaaat'll leave a mark.
> 
> Now for the big question ... if he didn't attack us and he _has _been off'd then why is that other guy who _*IS*_ alleged to have attacked us sitting somewhere watching this same video?



Because his was killed by _*his own*_ people for killing those in his _*own*_ country.  But you can skip over that fact if you'd like to.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2006)

Interesting they chose hanging...I guess it wouldn't take much to blast those fuckers back to the stone-age, perhaps just a well-timed fart.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Interesting they chose hanging




A public beheading would have been better.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2006)

There, fixed it DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> There, fixed it DOMS


Good man.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

MMmm, the perfect images to see as I eat my food.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Because his was killed by _*his own*_ people for killing those in his _*own*_ country.  But you can skip over that fact if you'd like to.



By people we _*allowed*_ to be "elected" _*and*_ only after we denutered him _*then*_ handed him over for a properly pre-approved hanging.  But you can skip these facts as you avoid the real question if you'd like to.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> A public beheading would have been better.


Absolutely ... one of those where the first hack doesn't get the job done and a second or even a third is needed.  We would hear the crowd as their emotions play into their throats and the noise rises with each swing.  His head rolls a few feet away and people start to jump and high five each other ... that would be a killer video.  This videogropher sucked balls.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

IM has become a news breaking forum.....cool.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> By people we _*allowed*_ to be "elected" _*and*_ only after we denutered him _*then*_ handed him over for a properly pre-approved hanging.  But you can skip these facts as you avoid the real question if you'd like to.



They had their own elections. "Denutered"? When took him out of power and feed him Cheetos.  

Friggin' drama queen.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2006)

he maybe doesn't deserve pity and i'm not sure why i feel it but i do. places in the world where children are born to and raised by people with shit for brains need to be brought into the light. one way or another.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> They had their own elections. "Denutered"? When took him out of power and feed him Cheetos.
> 
> Friggin' drama queen.



I get the drama queen part ... but the rest of your post is nonesense.  We sent in our people to select and approve who would be allowed to run, chose which areas were to be allowed to vote to assure a victory, then provided military backing to ensure the safety of those we selected.  As for the Cheetos part of your post the entire sentance fragment was without a subject and kinda useless and the drama queen part was uncalled for.  

Step your game up some ... you have the potential.  This entire thing you do where you insult everyone who is not in your camp needs an overhaul.  Up your skill level then lower your insult level and you would actually be fun to debate with.  Or not ... your call homey.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> IWe sent in our people to select and approve who would be allowed to run, chose which areas were to be allowed to vote to assure a victory, then provided military backing to ensure the safety of those we selected.



Not that I really care (they're Arab), but prove it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2006)

The guy holding the camera was a fuckin' moron.

HOLD STILL!


----------



## goandykid (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I get the drama queen part ... but the rest of your post is nonesense.  We sent in our people to select and approve who would be allowed to run, chose which areas were to be allowed to vote to assure a victory, then provided military backing to ensure the safety of those we selected.  As for the Cheetos part of your post the entire sentance fragment was without a subject and kinda useless and the drama queen part was uncalled for.
> 
> Step your game up some ... you have the potential.  This entire thing you do where you insult everyone who is not in your camp needs an overhaul.  Up your skill level then lower your insult level and you would actually be fun to debate with.  Or not ... your call homey.



Burned.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Burned.



Your definition of 'burned' blows as much as you do.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Your definition of 'burned' blows as much as you do.



Negatory, accept the burn.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Negatory, accept the burn.


Uhhh...I don't want your STDs.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Not that I really care (they're Arab), but prove it.


 The only difference between the US governmental control of Iraq and the British control over India is that England was open about their colonialism while BushCo lays it off as "aiding" and "rebuilding".  

 BTW they're not Arabs.  You gotta be from the Northern part of the African continent to be an Arab.  Saudi's ... Moroccans.  Iraqis are not even accepted as equals by the Arabs.  The Pakis, Iraqis, and Afghans are the Arab's Mexicans.  They go to Saudi to get jobs as drivers, house cleaners, shop keepers, construction workers, and gardeners.  They are frowned upon as husbands to Saudi wives, are permanently denied citizenship, and get in deep shit if they don???t keep their place.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra5ix0biIgA

i say now bush should eat his heart and liver. as a warning and to power up his juju.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Young lady/man this is not a pop-corn thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't make me take you swiming.  Your next photo shoot might end up on a


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The only difference between the US governmental control of Iraq and the British control over India is that England was open about their colonialism while BushCo lays it off as "aiding" and "rebuilding".



Nice lack of proof.  Bravo. 
 



BoneCrusher said:


> BTW they're not Arabs.  You gotta be from the Northern part of the African continent to be an Arab.  Saudi's ... Moroccans.  Iraqis are not even accepted as equals by the Arabs.  The Pakis, Iraqis, and Afghans are the Arab's Mexicans.  They go to Saudi to get jobs as drivers, house cleaners, shop keepers, construction workers, and gardeners.  They are frowned upon as husbands to Saudi wives, are permanently denied citizenship, and get in deep shit if they don???t keep their place.



Oh, I know they're not _all_ Arabs.  But I call them that in the same way that I classify everyone coming from a Latin country south of the US as "Mexican".  They're all living at about the same level.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Nice lack of proof.  Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know they're not _all_ Arabs.  But I call them that in the same way that I classify everyone coming from a Latin country south of the US as "Mexican".  They're all living at about the same level.



Ever see the bill board advo in Mexico city?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Young lady/man this is not a pop-corn thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy shit. nice smilies


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Nice lack of proof.  Bravo.



You saw the same shit I saw ... if you wanna deny it go with that ... just don't ask me to prove what is clearly seen on any news media.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> holy shit. nice smilies



I like this one ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they come off of a scuba forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2006)

cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Young lady/man this is not a pop-corn thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spud (Dec 31, 2006)

Not going to watch this. No human deserves to have their death broadcast as entertainment, not even Saddam.


----------



## squanto (Dec 31, 2006)

Here I found a video that was much more clear.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1806695769646329256


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome vid, he got what hes deserved for years.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't watched these videos, but what are they recorded on?  Camera phone?  Who was standing in the audience with a video recorder rolling, that is what I would like to know?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ever see the bill board advo in Mexico city?


No.  What was it?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> You saw the same shit I saw ... if you wanna deny it go with that ... just don't ask me to prove what is clearly seen on any news media.



Yeah, I saw the Iraqis pick their parties and then vote in a leader.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I saw the Iraqis pick their parties and then vote in a leader.


I have work over the next several days that prevents me from forcing you to state that you saw the same as all the rest of the world did DOMS by posting the time line in an unbiased and unequivocal sourced fashion.  If you're a good boy I will after my responsibilities are met locally ... but NO negative interactions about this topic  .  I'm busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest right now.  I haven't got the time in my life to spare for bullshit.  If you can handle a CLEAN debate ... actually I love a well sourced eye opening comeback ... on an issue then it's on like donkey-kong.

Your call ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2006)

Spud said:


> Not going to watch this. No human deserves to have their death broadcast as entertainment, not even Saddam.



I agree.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I agree.


Call it closure.  It's really all about perspective.  If someone had tortured and murdered my son I'd require his death in return.  Hearing about it wouldn't be enough ... I'd need to see it to feel the moment.  Of course I'd move the planet and the moon to be the cause of the death, but if I had only this video as my method of closure ... then it WOULD be required viewing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Call it closure.  It's really all about perspective.  If someone had tortured and murdered my son I'd require his death in return.  Hearing about it wouldn't be enough ... I'd need to see it to feel the moment.  Of course I'd move the planet and the moon to be the cause of the death, but if I had only this video as my method of closure ... then it WOULD be required viewing.



So how many people in this thread suffered from Saddam?  I agree that it gives closure to the families and people who suffered, but does John Q Public in the US need to have access to it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> So how many people in this thread suffered from Saddam? I agree that it gives closure to the families and people who suffered, but does John Q Public in the US need to have access to it?


See there we go with that perspective thing again ... I was relating to this being on utube or whatever not here on IM.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I have work over the next several days that prevents me from forcing you to state that you saw the same as all the rest of the world did DOMS by posting the time line in an unbiased and unequivocal sourced fashion. If you're a good boy I will after my responsibilities are met locally ... but NO negative interactions about this topic  . I'm busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest right now. I haven't got the time in my life to spare for bullshit. If you can handle a CLEAN debate ... actually I love a well sourced eye opening comeback ... on an issue then it's on like donkey-kong.
> 
> Your call ...


 
You're the one that made the accusation, so _you're_ the one that must provide the proof.  That's how this works.


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone translate Camel Jockey?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're the one that made the accusation, so _you're_ the one that must provide the proof. That's how this works.


 


			
				me said:
			
		

> I have work over the next several days that prevents me from forcing you to state that you saw the same as all the rest of the world did DOMS by posting the time line in an unbiased and unequivocal sourced fashion. If you're a good boy *I will* after my responsibilities are met locally ... but NO negative interactions about this topic  . I'm busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest right now. I haven't got the time in my life to spare for bullshit. If you can handle a CLEAN debate ... actually I love a well sourced eye opening comeback ... on an issue then it's on like donkey-kong.
> 
> Your call ...


 
Said in another way for clarity ... I'll post the timeline. I'll source it. It will be as unbiased as the media sources will allow. You play nice, respond without all the "You're an idiot because you do not believe what I believe". No changing what is posted into what you would like it to be, than insulting that recreation as though it's what was said ... you do that often ... none of that kinda stuff. You respond with your own sourced HONEST stuff. You know ... like as in a real debate.  I've no time for low level debates filled with shallow minded party clinging rhetoric. Been there done that ... the T-shirt doesn't fit.  If you can handle such a CLEAN debate ... actually I love a well sourced eye opening comeback ... on an issue then it's on like donkey-kong.

Your call ... still.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 31, 2006)

We watch death and destruction everyday all of the time on the news. The yshow videos of bombs taking out intire military installations and people being chopped in half be machine guns. 

Why is the video of one of the cruelest mofos in history causing such a stick? My god, have some sympathy for the innocent people jailed, tortured, gassed, and murdered by that bastard. The victims and the families of the victims have a right to see justice with their own eyes. 

While everyone talks of perspective, think about this. How is it any different to have a public execution where anyone can show up vs a televised execution other than the scale? I haven't watched the video, because I haven???t lost anyone close to me by the hands of Saddam, but I have friends who have. I believe they were able to get a piece of their life back when they saw Saddam die, so I'm grateful that technology has made it possible.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2006)

if there was no video i know too many canadians and moronic americans too that would post nonstop crap that the u.s. faked the death and has him living in a condo in new york. or they brought him down with explosives... god i'm sick of the world trade center plot shit and i can just see this execution turning into another shell game pos.
he was a human and an old man. a lot of pics i feel sorry for him because he looks vacant and lost. every bad person is a life wasted and that is sad no matter what they did. but how far should pity go? we are safer with bad people properly disposed of, society is better off not being bled to death by the tremendous expense of keeping the unreformable in a prison ... and the next bad guy might be a little wiser from witnessing where the lifestyle got this guy.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Said in another way for clarity ... I'll post the timeline. I'll source it. It will be as unbiased as the media sources will allow. You play nice, respond without all the "You're an idiot because you do not believe what I believe". No changing what is posted into what you would like it to be, than insulting that recreation as though it's what was said ... you do that often ... none of that kinda stuff. You respond with your own sourced HONEST stuff. You know ... like as in a real debate.  I've no time for low level debates filled with shallow minded party clinging rhetoric. Been there done that ... the T-shirt doesn't fit.  If you can handle such a CLEAN debate ... actually I love a well sourced eye opening comeback ... on an issue then it's on like donkey-kong.
> 
> Your call ... still.



How about some cheese with that whine?

Until it you post sources to back your side of the argument, you have nothing.  And I do frequently provide sources.  You one choose to remember only my sarcasm and not my sources.  

You make the obvious mistake of believing that since I use sarcasm that I'm covering for a lack of facts...and you're wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> if there was no video i know too many canadians and moronic americans too that would post nonstop crap that the u.s. faked the death and has him living in a condo in new york.



You hit the nail on the head.  But this applies to not only Americans and Canadians, but pretty much everyone.  All those involved in the excecution want to make sure that everyone knows it really happened.  They don't want any of the Elvis Presley shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You hit the nail on the head.  But this applies to not only Americans and Canadians, but pretty much everyone.  All those involved in the excecution want to make sure that everyone knows it really happened.  They don't want any of the Elvis Presley shit.




yes. i think people will say it even with the video. i think the vid was a hidden camera, maybe in a guy's sleeve. i watched it and he points it at the floor and stairs, not sure you'd do that unless you were hiding what you were doing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2006)

I watched it, and felt absolutely no remorse. The video Al Jazeera posted of American Nick Berg being beheaded was far more revolting and disturbing. He was innocent, Saddam was evil.

One thing I like about Muslim justice, live by the sword, die by the sword. Plus justice is swift. Saddam, may you rot in hell.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I watched it, and felt absolutely no remorse.  The video Al Jazeera posted of Amercian Nick Berg being beheaded was far more revolting and disturbing.  He was innocent, Saddam was evil.
> 
> One thing I like about Muslim justice, live by the sword, die by the sword.  Plus justice is swift.  Saddam, may you rot in hell.



I couldn't agree more with you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> if there was no video i know too many canadians and moronic americans too that would post nonstop crap that the u.s. faked the death and has him living in a condo in new york. or they brought him down with explosives... god i'm sick of the world trade center plot shit and i can just see this execution turning into another shell game pos.
> he was a human and an old man. a lot of pics i feel sorry for him because he looks vacant and lost. every bad person is a life wasted and that is sad no matter what they did. but how far should pity go? we are safer with bad people properly disposed of, society is better off not being bled to death by the tremendous expense of keeping the unreformable in a prison ... and the next bad guy might be a little wiser from witnessing where the lifestyle got this guy.


I SO agree with this post. If I hear another 'conspiracy theory', I'm going to puke.

You have compassion Little Wing, and good people should feel there is something not right about feeling glee about anyones death, even Saddam's. But where were the human rights organizations, where were the civil rights lawyers, where were foreign governments outcry when Saddam was torturing and killing his own people?

Its like murderers on Death Row in this country. Everyone seems so concerned about their rights, but no one seems to consider the rights of the people they murdered, or how they ruined whole family's lives. It is a bizarre world we live in....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How about some cheese with that whine?
> 
> Until it you post sources to back your side of the argument, you have nothing. And I do frequently provide sources. You one choose to remember only my sarcasm and not my sources.
> 
> You make the obvious mistake of believing that since I use sarcasm that I'm covering for a lack of facts...and you're wrong.


 
What whine?  I called you into a straight debate ... you call it whining.  Now I'll pass ... you're not up to it ... cool, I'll pass.   



> You make the obvious mistake of believing that since I use sarcasm that I'm covering for a lack of facts...and you're wrong


 
I was only obviously stating that if we debate this it's gonna be a without this exact kinda bullshit you seem to prefere to use.  I'm not going to the effort of researching and sourcing my posts so you can do shit like this.  See here you made up some bullshit so you could pretend you have something to call my mistake ... but hey whatever.  If you can't hang it's okay.  Really ...


----------



## bigg (Jan 1, 2007)

Saddam killed alot of people the methods in which he done it were horiffic, SO STOP FEELING SORRY FOR THE FUCKING MAN AND WAKE UP TO THE REAL WORLD.
I have spent nearly 2 years in Iraq and i know exactly what went on. He is not an old frail man if he had the chance he would cut yu all fucking balls off, so please dudes save the pitty for someone else (maybe the victims of his tourture).
Thank you for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 1, 2007)

I watched the video and am glad i watched it because I now know that their will be no way of any one rescuing him and resetting him back up into power, the man was a tyrant and needed to be disposed of...as far as entertainment value thats not what I see it as I see it as evidenciary value because until then All I had seen were video's of a noose going around his neck...for all I knew they'd slipped it off after the video and trucked him off to some remote part of Iraq so they could try to bring him back into power in some way....


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know why you'd watch it except for confirmation purposes. I feel like I need to go to Mass after watching that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2007)

I expected him to go out crying.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I expected him to go out crying.



I thought how he smiled at his hecklers right before he died was pretty tight.

Creepy, but definitely tight, even though he was a genocidal murderer.


----------



## bigg (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to say from my past experience i enjoyed watching him die, and a man with his past history of murder the thought of dying probably didnt bother him ( HE HAD A VERY COLD MIND) FUCKING BEAST.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

bigg said:


> I have to say from my past experience i enjoyed watching him die, and a man with his past history of murder the thought of dying probably didnt bother him ( HE HAD A VERY COLD MIND) FUCKING BEAST.


As a Muslim one of the worst sins is to kill another Muslim.  He knew he was off to the fires of Jeheenum (Muslim hell).


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel no remorse for the bastard. I don't see how you could feel sorry for a mass murderer. Im not trying to sound like an asshole, but watching him die made me satisfied.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What whine?  I called you into a straight debate ... you call it whining.  Now I'll pass ... you're not up to it ... cool, I'll pass.



You put up _two_ posts of "Don't be mean" in the most plaintive way.  What else can that be but whining?

It's pathetic that you're so fragile.  And this isn't the first time you've done this.


----------



## bigg (Jan 1, 2007)

I Have Seen One Of Saddam's Methods Of Killing He Put Explosives In The Pocket Of His Victims And Blew Them Up, If There Was More Than One Then He Would Let The Other Victims Watch How They Were To Be Murderd.
Anyone Who Feels Sorry For Saddam Needs To See A Shrink.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You put up _two_ posts of "Don't be mean" in the most plaintive way. What else can that be but whining?
> 
> It's pathetic that you're so fragile. And this isn't the first time you've done this.


*Sniff* ... you really believe that?  *Sniff* I'm going to go take a zanex and eat some chocolate Whhhhaaaaaa whhhhaaaaaa.


You're right ... this is not the first time I've invited you to a clean debate.  Yet you still take a pass.  S_ome_ day you might mature into a clean debater DOMS.  When that day arrives I'll be here armed with facts, honest sources, and my non-partisan ultruistic political mindset ready to help you understand the error of following the party bread crumbs down the path to distruction.  Untill then, keep on twisting people's posts to suit the needs of your ego as you see the world through the tunnel-vission goggles you've allowed the neo-cons to strap to your head.  They need you to stay fixed into your Borg like mentality so They can keep on doing whatever They want with your ass. 

Or not ... partake in clean debates so you can learn more about the issues, and seperate your precious ego from your political identity so that you can become a better American.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're right ... this is not the first time I've invited you to a clean debate.  Yet you still take a pass.  S_ome_ day you might mature into a clean debater DOMS.  When that day arrives I'll be here armed with facts, honest sources, and my non-partisan ultruistic political mindset ready to help you understand the error of following the party bread crumbs down the path to distruction.  Untill then, keep on twisting people's posts to suit the needs of your ego as you see the world through the tunnel-vission goggles you've allowed the neo-cons to strap to your head.  They need you to stay fixed into your Borg like mentality so They can keep on doing whatever They want with your ass.



And you're telling *me* that I need to keep it clean?  

I've posted plenty of non-partisan facts.  I'm always quick to provide facts to back up my position.  And I even back down when I wrong (and I've changed my mind on a few things).  But yes, I do tend to spice it up with a vitrolic comment or two (or more).  But you can just ignore the bits you don't like.  I mean, you're a liberal so you've got plenty of experience doing that.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 1, 2007)

Shame on you shiznit.



shiznit2169 said:


> I carefully viewed each second of the film and i was able to pause it with the camera light flashing to get this image


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Interesting they chose hanging...I guess it wouldn't take much to blast those fuckers back to the stone-age, perhaps just a well-timed fart.


May I volunteer to bottle some human methane and throw over?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Sniff* ... you really believe that?  *Sniff* I'm going to go take a zanex and eat some chocolate Whhhhaaaaaa whhhhaaaaaa.
> 
> 
> You're right ... this is not the first time I've invited you to a clean debate.  Yet you still take a pass.  S_ome_ day you might mature into a clean debater DOMS.  When that day arrives I'll be here armed with facts, honest sources, and my non-partisan ultruistic political mindset ready to help you understand the error of following the party bread crumbs down the path to distruction.  Untill then, keep on twisting people's posts to suit the needs of your ego as you see the world through the tunnel-vission goggles you've allowed the neo-cons to strap to your head.  They need you to stay fixed into your Borg like mentality so They can keep on doing whatever They want with your ass.
> ...


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOH shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I don't know why you'd watch it except for confirmation purposes. I feel like I need to go to Mass after watching that.


why? You're seeing a cuntbag responsible for genocide. He killed his own people.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> why? You're seeing a cuntbag responsible for genocide. He killed his own people.


Because, if you've watched it, you watched it for entertainment purposes.  Which is pretty fucking sick.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And you're telling *me* that I need to keep it clean?
> 
> I've posted plenty of non-partisan facts. I'm always quick to provide facts to back up my position. And I even back down when I wrong (and I've changed my mind on a few things). But yes, I do tend to spice it up with a vitrolic comment or two (or more). But you can just ignore the bits you don't like. I mean, you're a liberal so you've got plenty of experience doing that.


Okay so I was a bit over the top on that last one ...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

A little off topic but:

Sadams video isn't anything like the americans getting their heads cut off. Everybody and their brother saw that video also. That was ashame seeing that happen to innocent people who didn't deserve that. Saddam got off ease with what he really deserved.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay so I was a bit over the top on that last one ...



I rather liked it. It just opened you up for easy rebuttal.

In all honesty, I'm not quite a hard-line conservative.  If nothing else, I despise GWB.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Because, if you've watched it, you watched it for entertainment purposes.  Which is pretty fucking sick.



Welp, you got me there.


I thought the vid sucked by the way.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2007)

If the video doesn't make you have an orgasm then you are a godless commie, no better than hussiens closest sympathizers.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I rather liked it. It just opened you up for easy rebuttal.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm not quite a hard-line conservative. If nothing else, I despise GWB.


I'll keep your secret ...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'll keep your secret ...



What does a gaping mouth have to do with secrets?  I think there's been a misunderstanding...


Joking aside, I don't tow any political groups line. I believe what I choose to believe.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a Republican and I vote for that group.  But I don't like, or support, everything they do, but they're still better than the Dems.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What does a gaping mouth have to do with secrets? I think there's been a misunderstanding...
> 
> 
> Joking aside, I don't tow any political groups line. I believe what I choose to believe. Don't get me wrong, I'm a Republican and I vote for that group. But I don't like, or support, everything they do, but they're still better than the Dems.


It's good to hear someone who's not blinded by the party they follow.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I watched it, and felt absolutely no remorse. The video Al Jazeera posted of American Nick Berg being beheaded was far more revolting and disturbing. He was innocent, Saddam was evil.
> 
> One thing I like about Muslim justice, live by the sword, die by the sword. Plus justice is swift. Saddam, may you rot in hell.



Agreed.
The beheading videos are sick.  This one isn't bad at all, even though
I usually have a weak stomach for violence/people getting hurt/killed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Because, if you've watched it, you watched it for entertainment purposes.  Which is pretty fucking sick.


Cool!!! I'm sick!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Because, if you've watched it, you watched it for entertainment purposes.  Which is pretty fucking sick.


I might be sick, but this cocksucker killed a few, just a few, people in his time. Fuck you if you think I'M sick you dumbass.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I might be sick, but this cocksucker killed a few, just a few, people in his time. Fuck you if you think I'M sick you dumbass.



I agree w/ DOMS on this one. Regardless of his actions, watching anyone die for entertainment purposes is sadistic and fucked up, unless Huessein murdered your brother directly, and watching him die is fulfilling your deep seeded need for revenge.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I might be sick, but this cocksucker killed a few, just a few, people in his time. Fuck you if you think I'M sick you dumbass.



Are you a Kurd or other group that suffered under Saddam?  Are you living in Iraq?  Were any of your family members killed by Saddam?  Are you part of a governmental oganization that needed proof of his death?

If you answered "no" to all of the preceeding questions _and_ watched the movie, then you're a sick fucktard of an individual.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you a kurd?  Are you living in Iraq?  Were any of the family members killed by Saddam?  Are you part of a governmental oganization that needed proof of his death?
> 
> If you answered "no" to all of the preceeding question and watched the movie, then you're a sick fucktard of an individual.



Already handled sugartits.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Already handled sugartits.


Only by mere second!  Plus, I used better grammar.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Only by mere second!  Plus, I used better grammar.



Only by *A* mere second?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Only by *A* mere second?



Damn, I hate it when I do that.  More often than not, I fuck up my grammar when it matters the most. 

And no, it would be "*a* mere second."


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

Touche.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

don't worry..it was only a mere correction...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not a kurd or anything else, except maybe a sick fucktard. I do enjoy watching people get what they deserve. Hussien got what he deserved. Plain and simple.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2007)

I wonder if anyone else was responsible for saddam using chemical weapons... since they gave them to him with the intent of him not using them...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm a sick fucktard of an individual.  Too bad it wasn't long enough to whip out a lil popcorn and an HEB cola.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

What's an HEB cola?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm a sick fucktard of an individual.  Too bad it wasn't long enough to whip out a lil popcorn and an HEB cola.


Listen, goddammit. I am the ONLY sick Fucktard here. Dont you forget it. OK???


Now where did I put my Heb Cola.....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

goandykid said:


> What's an HEB cola?



I like the generic soda my grocery store ... *H*ubert *E*. *B*utts ... sells.  At $2 a 12-pack it's cheap and tastes as good as pepsi or coke.  Not that this has anyfugginthing to do with the topic but I wanted to not ignore your question.  

The regulary scheduled    may now resume.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Listen, goddammit. I am the ONLY sick Fucktard here. Dont you forget it. OK???
> 
> 
> Now where did I put my Heb Cola.....



My sick fucktardednesssss is  genetic ... I inherited it from my son.  Your beat ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 2, 2007)

eww i am.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I like the generic soda my grocery store ... *H*ubert *E*. *B*utts ... sells.  At $2 a 12-pack it's cheap and tastes as good as pepsi or coke.  Not that this has anyfugginthing to do with the topic but I wanted to not ignore your question.
> 
> The regulary scheduled    may now resume.



My store is that? The generic stuff around ehre is all giant or food lion brand.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2007)

actually Target has a really good diet soda.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you got your official Sadaam Hussein T-shirt yet?  I got mine.  It's a little tight around the collar, but it hangs well.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

You're horrible.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> See there we go with that perspective thing again ... I was relating to this being on utube or whatever not here on IM.



Ok, how many people who watched it on youtube suffered under Saddam, like .5% of everyone who watched it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> Sadams video isn't anything like the americans getting their heads cut off. Everybody and their brother saw that video also. That was ashame seeing that happen to innocent people who didn't deserve that. Saddam got off ease with what he really deserved.



If you watched those videos, how does that make Saddam the sick one?  I managed to not watch them, kinda disrespectful.

Dont care that he is dead, just don't believe a person's death should be broadcast for entertainment.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I like the generic soda my grocery store ... *H*ubert *E*. *B*utts ... sells.  At $2 a 12-pack it's cheap and tastes as good as pepsi or coke.  Not that this has anyfugginthing to do with the topic but I wanted to not ignore your question.
> 
> The regulary scheduled    may now resume.



I thought it was an anti-semitic soda and we would have to introduce Target to democracy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you got your official Sadaam Hussein T-shirt yet?  I got mine.  It's a little tight around the collar, but it hangs well.



 


Does it come in black with a "Made in Isreal" label?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> If you watched those videos, how does that make Saddam the sick one?  *I managed to not watch them*, kinda disrespectful.
> 
> Dont care that he is dead, just don't believe a person's death should be broadcast for entertainment.



As far as the beheading goes I agree with you Dale.  I have no philosophical perspective; I just did not want the imagery of that guy getting his head cut off with a knife cluttering up the dark parts of my mind.  It's bad enough in there with all the shit I've done my own damn self let alone allowing something like that in.  I'd wind up on the UT clock tower trying to best my predecessor's record ...

Saddam was a dead man walking when he moved in on Kuwait.  Yeah they were drilling sideways into "his" oil fields, and yeah daddy Bush said he could and reniged ... but he was toast the moment the Arabs decided he was a pain in the ass and had to go.  So now we got this video and a bunch a Saddam jokes to remember him with.  

Don't let it bug ya even a little Dale, _he'd_ of enjoyed watching _you_ _dangle_.  Prolly woulda served up some green tea and dates ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> As far as the beheading goes I agree with you Dale.  I have no philosophical perspective; I just did not want the imagery of that guy getting his head cut off with a knife cluttering up the dark parts of my mind.  It's bad enough in there with all the shit I've done my own damn self let alone allowing something like that in.  I'd wind up on the UT clock tower trying to best my predecessor's record ...
> 
> Saddam was a dead man walking when he moved in on Kuwait.  Yeah they were drilling sideways into "his" oil fields, and yeah daddy Bush said he could and reniged ... but he was toast the moment the Arabs decided he was a pain in the ass and had to go.  So now we got this video and a bunch a Saddam jokes to remember him with.
> 
> Don't let it bug ya even a little Dale, _he'd_ of enjoyed watching _you_ _dangle_.  Prolly woulda served up some green tea and dates ...



It doesn't bug me, he should have been killed, it is prolly my belief system.  I pretty much believe when you die it is "game over", so I think people being able to watch it should not be an option.


----------



## andyo (Jan 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ohhhwwwwwww ... thaaaaat'll leave a mark.
> 
> Now for the big question ... if he didn't attack us and he _has _been off'd then why is that other guy who _*IS*_ alleged to have attacked us sitting somewhere watching this same video?



Very well put, very well put.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2007)

You guys ever seen Faces of Death?  I've seen around 3 or 4 of them, this was nothing.....I think they should have put a hood over Saddams head though not just a little scarf so he didn't get rope burn.....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Ok, how many people who watched it on youtube suffered under Saddam, like .5% of everyone who watched it?


As a buddhist how do I know that any one of his actions didn't have a direct effect on how much better my life could have been?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> If you watched those videos, how does that make Saddam the sick one?  I managed to not watch them, kinda disrespectful.
> 
> Dont care that he is dead, just don't believe a person's death should be broadcast for entertainment.



*I* did not watch that video. That is just plain out wrong. Are you saying that Saddam wasn't sick?


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 14, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> *I* did not watch that video. That is just plain out wrong. Are you saying that Saddam wasn't sick?





I haven't watched it yet is there really anything ill miss though?  Don't want to be arsed downloading on a slow connection if its a bore....


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 15, 2007)

Souped_up said:


> I haven't watched it yet is there really anything ill miss though?  Don't want to be arsed downloading on a slow connection if its a bore....



Which video are you talking about, Saddam or American? I didn't see the American, but have seen saddam, and IMO well worth it.


----------



## Decker (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched the video. I watched as a matter of historical importance.  I was not in it for the entertainment.  

Hussein was an animal. But he died like a man. 

I don't support the death penalty. 

I wonder why it is not Osama Bin Laden's execution we are viewing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2007)

i hear it was on the news that they hung two more n one of their heads came off?


----------

